# Honda BF6 Anlass Tip



## Relgna (24. Mai 2016)

Ich wollte mal Fragen ob mir jemand einen Tip zum starten geben kann.
Ich pumpe Sprit hoch bis der Ball hart ist, bzw. nichts mehr geht.
Ich ziehe beim erst Start den Choke und er springt nur sehr unwillig an.
Wenn er warm ist geht er beim erneuten starten ohne Choke gut an.
Jedoch wenn er eine Weile aus war weiss ich nicht was ich tuen soll ohne  Choke startet er nicht und mit auch nicht ......ich bekomme ihn dann wohl mal an aber das kanns ja nicht sein.
Es war aber auch noch recht kühl, das Wasser und Umgebung.
Wo liegt da der Trick wenn es einen gibt?
Kerzen/ Filter sind neu und ansonsten ist er ja ok und läuft auch gut.

Danke im vorraus [emoji3]


----------



## volkerm (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Honda BF6 Anlass Tip*

Wie alt ist der Sprit? E 10?


----------



## bootszander (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Honda BF6 Anlass Tip*

Die hondamotoren sind in der regel ziehmich unproblematisch.
Die wasserrtemperatur lag gestern am rhein zwischen 15 und 16°. Da braucht man eigendlich keinen schock mehr. Ich würde mal die vergaser reinigen (lassen)?


----------



## Relgna (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Honda BF6 Anlass Tip*

Sprit ist neu.
Ich hatte den in der Werkstatt zur ASU und habe da eigentlich nicht negatives gehört.
Ich denke oder hoffe das es ein Bedienfehler meinerseits ist da ich den Motor nicht kenne bzw. garkeine Ahnung von so Motoren habe.
Gut was ich jetzt rausgelesen habe könnte es sein das ich zuviel oder falsch den Choke einsetze.


----------



## Tulpe2 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Honda BF6 Anlass Tip*

Hi,
ich verwende (beruflich und privat) nur noch Super+.
Alles andere neigt zur mehr oder weniger starken Wasseraufnahme - aber das nur nebenbei.

Bei den "Handstartern" (kalter Motor) erstmal Sprit pumpen bis der Pumpball fester wird (nicht "bis nix mehr geht"!).
Dann Zündung "aus" (Reißleine vom Notstop ab), Choke auf, 1-2x durchziehen (wie zum Start).
Zündung an (Reißleine am Notstop anstecken), durchziehen.
Der Motor sollte sofort anspringen - oft muss der Choke gleich mehr oder weniger rein bzw. ganz zu.


----------



## volkerm (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Honda BF6 Anlass Tip*

Scheint so zu sein, wie bei allen modernen Motoren. Den Choke, die Anfettung des Gemisches, braucht man schlicht zum ersten Husten des Motors. Nach dem Normalbetrieb, abgemagert. Vermutlich will der mehr Luft als Sprit.


----------



## bootszander (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Honda BF6 Anlass Tip*

Wenn dein motor erst in der werkstatt war wird es wohl so sein wie es Tulpe2 schreibt. Mein 35er muckt nur im winter mal beim anlassen und mein 8er dümpelt schon seit 10 jahren in meiner werkstatt vor sich hin.


----------



## zokker (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Honda BF6 Anlass Tip*

Hallo Relgna,
das hatte ich in Schweden mit einem Mietboot auch mal. Der Motor sprang nur nach dem Pumpen mit dem Pumpball an. Hab dann den Vergasen ausgebaut und gereinigt und dann war es wieder perfekt. Die Hauptdüse, über dem Schwimmer war verdreckt, so das das Benzin immer wieder zurück gelaufen ist.
Gruß ...


----------



## rhinefisher (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Honda BF6 Anlass Tip*

Dreh mal die Tankentlüftung auf....#h


----------



## Relgna (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Honda BF6 Anlass Tip*

Gut das hört sich ja alles schlüssig an, da ich Zeut habe mache ich mak den Vergaser weg und Blase alles durch.
Was mich am meusten stört, was man ja eigentlich sonst an jedem Motor machen kann, ist das man kein Gas geben kann in der Nullstellung.
Gut danke mal.


----------



## bootszander (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Honda BF6 Anlass Tip*

ferndiagnosen sind immer schei.....   .
Warum fährest du nicht noch mal zu deiner werkstatt uns lass dir sagen wie du deinen motor startest ohne proplehme?


----------



## Relgna (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Honda BF6 Anlass Tip*



bootszander schrieb:


> ferndiagnosen sind immer schei.....   .
> Warum fährest du nicht noch mal zu deiner werkstatt uns lass dir sagen wie du deinen motor startest ohne proplehme?




Ja du hast recht, aber warum nicht erst hier fragen wo doch die Möglichkeit besteht den richtigen Tip zu bekommen.
Danke dir für deine Bemühungen.


----------



## Stoney0066 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Honda BF6 Anlass Tip*



Relgna schrieb:


> Gut das hört sich ja alles schlüssig an, da ich Zeut habe mache ich mak den Vergaser weg und Blase alles durch.
> Was mich am meusten stört, was man ja eigentlich sonst an jedem Motor machen kann, ist das man kein Gas geben kann in der Nullstellung.
> Gut danke mal.



Wie, man kann kein Gas geben in Nullstellung? Du meinst wenn er im Leerlauf steht? Das wäre nämlich mein Tipp gewesen, beim Starten bissl den Gashahn aufdrehen. Das funktioniert bei mir Top, ist auch auf dem Gashahn aufgedruckt. Ist allerdings n 2-Takter.

Gibt es wirklich Motoren, bei denen man im Leerlauf kein Gas geben kann? Kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen...


----------



## Relgna (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Honda BF6 Anlass Tip*

Also bei meinem ist das so und wenn ein Gang eingelegt ist startet er nicht, das steht auch so in der Beschreibung.


----------



## Stoney0066 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Honda BF6 Anlass Tip*

Das er nicht startet, wenn kein Gang eingelegt ist, ist auch richtig so! Das wäre auch fatal... Das andere ist mir neu, aber lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren...


----------



## Fr33 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Honda BF6 Anlass Tip*

Klingt so wie die Wehwechchen unseres ollen 5PS Mercury..... Mit Choke 2-3mal ziehen und der sprang an. Aber immermal wieder kam es bei Vollgas zu einem abrupften Aus und der Motor wollte nicht anspringen. Selbst mit Starthilfe-Spray wollte der Gute nicht mehr wirklich starten.

 Daheim mal alles zerlegt und neben dem Vergaser auch mal den Bezinfilter getauscht. Dann noch bischen Standgas und Gemiscch nach Handbuch eingestellt und heute läuft der Motor als kommt er frisch aus dem Werk!


----------



## volkerm (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Honda BF6 Anlass Tip*

Prüf auch mal die Dichtigkeit der Spritleitung. Die Aufsteckventile sind normal kein Problem, öfter mal die Schellen, wo die Schlachverbindung gesichert sein sollte. Dann bekommt der Motor Luft statt Sprit.


----------



## Relgna (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Honda BF6 Anlass Tip*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> Das andere ist mir neu, aber lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren...



Also ich kann wenn überhaupt nur ganz ganz wenig Gas geben und nicht so "brumm brumm" wie am Moped 

Spritleitung ist auch ok, dicht, und wie gesagt wenn er läuft läufter er auch ich denke weiterhin das ich einfach ev. dem Motor wenn er zwischen warm und kalt ist zuviel Choke gebe und er dann zu viel des Guten hat, werde mich darauf das nächste mal konzentrieren.[emoji3]


----------



## el.Lucio (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Honda BF6 Anlass Tip*

Hast du dir schonmal das Zündkerzenbild angesehn wenn er nicht mehr anspringt?

Die Elektroden sollten "rehbraun" sein. Schwarz oder nass zuviel Sprit, weiß zu wenig.

Dann siehst du ja schon ob zu wenig oder zuviel Sprit. Vielleicht hat die Kerze auch ne Macke?

|wavey:


----------



## Relgna (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Honda BF6 Anlass Tip*

Ja Kerzen sind neu und sehen gut aus, habe die aber noch nicht rausgemacht gehabt auf dem Wasser und da der Motor gut läuft sehen die natürlich danach auch gut aus.
Der Motor hat mich jetzt bei 4-5 maliger Benutzung auch sooo noch nicht im Stich gelassen bloss wenn er zwischen warm und kalt ist läuft er unwillig an.


----------



## Relgna (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Honda BF6 Anlass Tip*

So jetzt habe ich mal den Vergaser gereinigt und andere Tips und Tricks befolgt und eigentlich nichts aussergewöhnlches gefunden.
Nun habe ich gerade nochmals in der Bedienungsanleitung gelesen und da steht ja das man den Gasgriff auf die Startstellung drehen soll, gut ich ging nochmals in die Garage und stelle fest das sich da eigentlich nichts tut von Standgas zu Startposition, und bin jetzt hin gegangen und habe das Gasgestänge aufgeschraub und den Gasgriff auf Standgas und das Gestänge wieder festgeschraubt, nun ist es so das ich von Standgas zu Startposition die Drosselklappe etwas öffne, denke das wird das erschwerte Starten verursacht haben, leider konnte ich das jetzt noch nicht probieren.
Gruß


----------

